# Chatt Katt Catfishing April Tournament Results



## full throttle (Apr 23, 2017)

We had a nice day on the water today. A little breezy at times. We had 8 boats come out to fish. Everyone brought fish to the weigh in and their was a few nice fish. Big fish was 28 lbs. team Liver and Gizzards and runner up 19.4 lbs team Catfish Hunter.

Big Fish Team: Liver and Gizzards 28.0 lbs.  $80.00

1st. Place Team: Liver and Gizzards 5 fish 59.4 lbs. $160.00
2nd. Place Team: Rigem Up 5 fish 53.0 lbs $96.00
3rd. Place Team: No Fishing Polywogs 5 fish 45.4 lbs. $64.00

Congratulations to all the winners and Thanks to everyone that came out to fish.

Other Teams
Catfish Hunter 5 fish 44.2 lbs
Huskins 5 fish 34.8 lbs
Killer B's 5 fish 32.2 lbs
Full Throttle 5 fish 30.6 lbs
Rod Benders 3 fish 11.0 lbs


----------

